# Sram axs 12 speed



## Dave!18 (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi all
Looking at a new road bike with sram axs 12 speed. Has 48/35 chainring. As a junior I have a 7 93m roll-out. My question is there an easy way to convert to a 1x. Can I take the 48 off and use the existing chainring and crank?
Or do I need to buy a full 1x crankset with a 36t
Cheers all


----------

